

Can thoughts exist without words(code)? - jtfrench

For the most part, the &quot;audio&quot; stream of what I would consider my consciousness reads as words. Excluding the visual stream, I usually hear a voice in my head (usually Peter Griffin) orating whatever bs is going on in my thoughts at the time.<p>Question: What did our consciousness &quot;talk&quot; like before we had a firm grasp of a spoken language?<p>For example:<p>Can an infant that hasn&#x27;t learned a language yet talk to his&#x2F;herself?<p>If so, how would that stream of information be &quot;tokenized&quot;?<p>If you can tokenize this stream, and if higher level languages (like English) can presumably be built on top of it, does that make this the &quot;assembly&quot; language common to all spoken languages?<p>[P.S. No clue how we would know, just fun to think about :) ]
======
uberalex
[http://www.reddit.com/r/philosophy/comments/17r570/is_there_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/philosophy/comments/17r570/is_there_thought_without_language/)
is a possible source of thoughts?

~~~
jtfrench
yeah it looks like some ideas were the Mental Rotation concept (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mental_rotation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mental_rotation)
) (which is an example of non-linguistic thought) . What interests me most is
finding that "assembly language" if such exists

~~~
jtfrench
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Z-ul0GzzM4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Z-ul0GzzM4)

